# Der Weg an die Spitze



## Oliver (9. Juli 2008)

Momentan liegen wir auf Platz 4 der deutschen Hwbot-Teams. Wir haben die Kollegen von Hardwareluxx fast überholt, die ihrerseites aber mittlerweile rund 500 Punkte Vorsprung auf uns haben. Das bisher zweitbeste deutsche Team, Cracy-OC Germany, hat sich vor einigen Wochen aufgelöst.

Wenn wir uns ranhalten und etwa 1000 Punkte gutmachen, haben wir gute Chancen Deutschlands zweitbestes HWBot-Team zu werden.

Hier die Teamtabelle:
hwbot.org - Team Hall Of Fame.

So viel mal als Anreiz.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. Juli 2008)

Am WE wird erstmals ernsthaft gebencht 
Also Platz 4 is schon Hammer..


----------



## Oliver (9. Juli 2008)

Platz 4 ist in Ordnung, aber das Ziel sollte ganz klar sein, Platz 2 in Deutschland zu erreichen.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (9. Juli 2008)

Dein Schlachtplan ist zwar toll, aber es gibt da nur ein Problem: wo sollen wir 1000 Punkte herbekommen?  
Das wären fast 2/3 der Punkte die wir jetzt haben. 
Ich persönlich kann (sobald GPU-Z die Onboard Graka erkennt) den Team noch max 15 Punkte geben. Dann ist´s aber bei mir vorbei mit der Herrlichkeit 

Wo sind denn die Member von Crazy OC hin? Wir hätten doch ein paar von denen zu uns locken können (fürn Lolli oder so  ).

MFG


----------



## Ecle (9. Juli 2008)

In der Rangliste bleiben sie aber weiterhin oder? Dann ist es ja eh nurnoch eine Frage der Zeit bis wir sie überholen ^^
1000Punkte kann zwar einige Zeit dauern, aber wir werden es schon schaffen...


----------



## Oliver (9. Juli 2008)

Die Mitglieder von Crazy-OC Germany haben teilweise schon zu anderen Teams gewechselt, hauptsächlich zu einem österreichischen Team. Jedes Mitglied, das das Team wechselt, nimmt natürlich die Punkte mit. Deshalb wird Crazy-OC mit der Zeiter weiter an Boden verlieren. Unser primäres Ziel besteht darin, Hardwareluxx zu überholen.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Juli 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Dein Schlachtplan ist zwar toll, aber es gibt da nur ein Problem: wo sollen wir 1000 Punkte herbekommen?
> Das wären fast 2/3 der Punkte die wir jetzt haben.
> Ich persönlich kann (sobald GPU-Z die Onboard Graka erkennt) den Team noch max 15 Punkte geben. Dann ist´s aber bei mir vorbei mit der Herrlichkeit
> MFG



Das schaut bei mir nicht anders aus. Ich bettel jetzt schon jeden im Bekanntenkreis an, um mal ne halbe Stunde mit deren Rechner allein sein zu dürfen.

Vielleicht hilft ja mal ne groß angelegte Werbeaktion.


----------



## Oliver (9. Juli 2008)

Ich warte noch auf Rückmeldung des Hwbot-Administrators, damit unser Bot endlich mal wieder funktioniert. Wenn das der Fall ist, wird es auch Werbung geben


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich dieses WE meinen Rechner durchhabe, kommt nächstes das von meiner Sis (Q66, HD3870).
BtW.:
Bei welchen Benches sollte man XP (32) und bei welchen Vista (64) nehmen?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (9. Juli 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das schaut bei mir nicht anders aus. Ich bettel jetzt schon jeden im Bekanntenkreis an, um mal ne halbe Stunde mit deren Rechner allein sein zu dürfen.


lol, ich will jetzt nicht sagen wie das klingt  "Komm zu mir du kleiner, ungezogener PC..." ^^



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft ja mal ne groß angelegte Werbeaktion.


Wie hat Marbus mal so schön geschrieben: Come to the darkside we have Lollis... PCGHX Hwbot



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf Rückmeldung des Hwbot-Administrators, damit unser Bot endlich mal wieder funktioniert.


Das wäre nicht schlecht, das geht ja schon ne halbe Ewigkeit nicht. Gehen dem Team dadurch eigentlich Punkte verloren, dadruch das er nimmer geht?

MFG


----------



## CeresPK (9. Juli 2008)

Naja da will ich mir auch mal die Ehre geben und mich dort anmelden


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Juli 2008)

Ich benutz den Bot schon lange nicht mehr. Meines erachtens ist die Fehlerquote immernoch zu hoch. Da lade ich es lieber direkt hoch bei hwbot.

Ich meine, man könnte jetzt schon Werbung für machen, es gibt genügend Hilfen im Forum, die einem das Ganze erklären. Dass die Leute nicht hier im Forum hängenbleiben, davor hätte ich jetzt keine Angst.

Wer es ernst meint und auch richtiges Interesse geweckt wurde , bleibt auch hier.

@Rain_...... (ich verschreib mich da immer)

Im Nachhinein, wenn manch böser Kerl, da ein Nomen mit einem anderen Nomen vertauscht, könnte ich ganz schnell Überwachungsstaat-Schäuble im Genick haben  *Duck und weg*


----------



## memphis@Mg (10. Juli 2008)

Ich sehs schon kommen   *PCGHX* *VS* *HwLuxx*

^^solche probleme haben wir bei der AF nicht  < ich weiß jetzt habe ich mir keine freunde gemacht 

nein jungs wünsche euch natürlich alles gute für euer ziel den unsere forums vereinen sich ja sehr sehr oft zum gemeinsamen benchen*was ich ganz gut finde*< siehe - mir und mczonk mein alter bench kumpel:


----------



## der8auer (11. Juli 2008)

Ich versuche auch weiterhin am Wochenende ein paar Benchstunden einzulegen 

Heute ist erst mein neuer E8300 angekommen... Der muss auch ein paar Punkte spendieren 

@ memphis@Mg: 

Joa an der AOCT benchen wir dann auch mal zusammen


----------



## Oliver (11. Juli 2008)

Wenn alle Stricke reißen, dann frage ich mal Kingkin, ob er kurzzeitig in unser Team wechselt ^^


----------



## memphis@Mg (11. Juli 2008)

hm das aber unfair olli -.-

klar der8auer gerne doch! vielleicht taug ja nen board von mir was habe auch noch nen defektest maximus formula da gehen nur noch c2d drauf da kannst du dich austoben!


----------



## der8auer (11. Juli 2008)

Hab ja auch noch ein XFX 790i Ultra SLI hier rumliegen  Da pack ich dann noch meinen E8300 drauf... 

Dazu muss dann auch noch die Halterungen meines Pots umbauen (sind gerade nur für Sockel F ausgelegt) dann kann ich auch noch den E8300 unter DICE packen


----------



## McZonk (11. Juli 2008)

Auf der AOCT holen wir gewiss nen paar Punkte.  (Endlich das DDR3 Sys ausfahren - mit dem habe ich noch *nichts* geuppt)


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

Wenn doch Crazy-OC Germany (was Oli in Post #1 übrings falsch geschreibn hat ) nur noch Punkte verliert, frage ich mich warum wir 1000 Punkte brauchen. Einholen müssen wir ja "nur" HardwareLuxx mit ~2100Punkten.
Naja, aber nochmal die Frage: Wie sollen wir das schaffen? 
Wenn ich doch mehr alte Hardware habe, aber da wäre nur der P4@2,6 samt FX5600. Aber da kann ich auch nichts mehr rausholen, weil ich keine Kühlung dafür habe. (nur die Boxedkühler)

Ich überlasse euch das HWbot Punkte sammeln und übernehme das F@H sammeln.


----------



## crooper (13. Juli 2008)

Habe dieses WE mal wieder gebencht und >30 Punkte gut gemacht.

Gebencht wurden nur Slot 1 CPUs und das ziemlich erfolgreich. Habe viele erste Plätze gemacht.

Während der Woche werden dann die längeren Benchmarks gemacht (SuperPi32m & wPrime1024m). 

Gruß
crooper


----------



## CentaX (14. Juli 2008)

Hmm...
Ich hab nicht wirklich die besten Kühlmethoden aber eventuell könnte ich auch ein paar Punkte machen...
Hab ''nur'' ne HD3870 SCS3, die geht ganz gut auf 877/1377 ohne Spannungserhöhung, einen schlechten E4500 und spätestens nächste woche könnt ein Q6600 ankommen...
Vielleicht bring ich euch ja so auch ein paar Punkte ein... Ferien, langeweile!


----------



## memphis@Mg (14. Juli 2008)

ferien müsst ich mal haben -.- dann würde es aber punkt hageln


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. Juli 2008)

So, habe noch eine "Punktequelle", nämlich das VAIO VGN-FE28B-Laptop. Den dritten Platz im SuperPi habe ich schon (weiteres Übertakten ging einfach nicht - übernahm die Settings nicht) und jetzt sollen noch weitere folgen, wenn ich weiß, wie ich die Graka übertakten kann.


----------



## memphis@Mg (15. Juli 2008)

was da für eine drinne rivatuner @ nvida geht IMMER!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. Juli 2008)

Okey, werde ich dann mal versuchen, wenngleich die 7400 Go nichts reißen wird. Vielleicht insg. 10 Punkte - können auch mehr oder weniger werden.


----------



## Fransen (15. Juli 2008)

Ich werde mich auch mal anmelden, wenn ich wieder Zeit habe

Zur Verfügung hätte ich :
AMD Athlon X2 5200+
"     Phenom 9600+ BE
Intel Q9450

Ausserdem:
HD 2900XT
XFX 8800GTS (512)

+
Asus Maximus 2 Formula
Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Juli 2008)

So, die ersten Benches habe ich fertig mit dem Ergebnis von 13,2 Punkten für beide SuperPis und beide wPrimes sowie den 3DMark01.

Die 03/05/06 habe ich auch schon gemacht und submitted - Punkte wird es da vielleicht noch mal 5 geben, aber irgendwas muss beim 05er falsch gelaufen sein. Da sind teilsweise Leute mit Graka@Standardtakt und langsameren CPUs vor mir. 

/edit: Verdammt, nur 4,9 Punkte für die 3DMarks.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich die alte Hardware ja da lassen wo sie ist-nämlich im Keller,weil mir das Punkte schrappen mit alter Hardware irgendwie gegen den Strich geht.
Aber so wie es aussieht werd ich dann wohl doch gegen meine Prinzipien verstossen.
Mal schauen was der Katmai und die TNT2 Pro noch so hergibt.
Und hab ich ja noch den Pentium 200 samt Board an der Wand hängen.


----------



## CentaX (19. Juli 2008)

Hm, mein Q6600 ist ohne Probs mit 3.6ghz durch SuperPi gelaufen, ~14.4 Sekunden.
Und das macht er noch stabil, in Prime gibt es zwar schnell nen Freeze aber trotzdem ist das ein Monster 
Ich werd spätestens nächste Woche mit dem Punkte- machen anfangen, wenn ich Windows neu installed hab 
Und ab dem 3. oder so könnt ich dann auch Crossfire- Benches machen, da hab ich noch ne zweite HD3870 zur Verfügung, zwar nur ne Sapphire Single Slot mit GDDR3, aber besser als nicht...
Eventuell kann ich mir auch noch ne Powercolor PCS besorgen^^ Die sollte besser gehen (sind beide noch nicht final getestet, hab nur minimal an der Sapphire Hand angelegt^^)

Gibt es denn beim benchen Sachen, die man beachten muss?
Beim Screenshot, was muss man da alles beachten? Welche Programme muss man starten?^^ Ich blick da nicht so ganz durch^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Juli 2008)

Also für die 3DMarks sind wichtig:
*Das 3DMark-Fenster mit folgenden Infos:
- Auflösung
- Hardware
- und natürlich die Score
2mal CPU-Z (einmal "CPU" und einmal "Memory")
GPU-Z
*
Das sollte es eigentlich sein. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## CentaX (19. Juli 2008)

Ok, danke, dann hoff ich mal, dass ich für uns ein paar Punkte holen kann 
Welchen Chip hat eigentlich ne Matrox Mystique? 
Die hab ich schonmal extrem übertaktet (100% mehr Chiptakt?!), als meine 2900 Pro kaputt war 
Könnte man doch evtl auch eintragen und Punkte bekommen 
PS: Die hat nichmal nen Kühler


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Juli 2008)

CentaX schrieb:
			
		

> Die hab ich schonmal extrem übertaktet (100% mehr Chiptakt?!)



Dann will ich schon mal ganz unverbindlich auf diesen Thread hinweisen: Link!




			
				CentaX schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Chip hat eigentlich ne Matrox Mystique?



Link! 


Aber da steht (Zitat): "Chipsatz MGA". Ob das weiterhilft...

Gruß,
André


----------



## CentaX (19. Juli 2008)

lol ok, soweit wird vielleicht nich kommen 
Die ist aber lustig... PCI und ein aufgestecktes 2D- Modul 
Gehört auch nem Kumpel, muss ich sehn, wann ich die testen kann...
Aber der hat viel Retro- Hardware xD
Egal, ich muss mich erstmal in HWBot einarbeiten^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Juli 2008)

Ich sehe gerade, die Karte gibt es bei HWbot noch gar nicht. Jetzt mal an die Profis - kann man für die Karte dann überhaupt Punkte bekommen?


----------



## dark1000 (19. Juli 2008)

Klar! Kannst die Karte von den Admins hinzufügen lassen. Siehe hier:

hwbot.org - 'I can't find my videocard/processor in the list!'

Und dann gleich erstmal den Gold-Award abräumen


----------



## CentaX (19. Juli 2008)

Muhaha xD
Das wird lustig^^
Nur... muss noch gucken, was ich auf dem Ding überhaupt zum laufen krieg


----------



## Schnitzel (26. März 2009)

So,hier nach langer Zeit mal ein kleines Resümee.
Die geforderten 1000 Punkte aus dem Eingangspost sind schon lange erreicht,
mittlerweile sind wir bei 3745 Punkten gelandet,konnten kurzfristig sogar in die Top 20 vordringen.
HWluxx haben wir freilich noch nicht überholt,komischerweise haben die auch Punkte dabei bekommen.
Aber der Abstand hat sich verringert,zur Zeit liegt das Team 700 Punkte vor uns.

Momentan sind wir wieder auf Platz 21 abgerutscht,in der näheren Zukunft sollte es aber gelingen uns dauerhaft in den Top Twenty festzusetzen.

Einige Leute werden demnächst Subzero benchen,außerdem hat olli einiges an Punkten angekündigt.

Also wenn ihr was zu benchen habt - bencht,bencht,bencht.
Denn das Ziel heist nach wie vor HWluxx auf Platz 3 in Deutschland zu verweisen.
Und da zählt jeder Punkt.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. März 2009)

Schöne Kurzzusammenfassung. 
Es ist mir schon fast peinlich zu sagen, aber ich suche seit Tagen mein zweites, noch unverpacktes Netzteil für das Bench-System. Es muss noch in irgendeinem Umzugskarton stecken, obwohl ich in alle wenigstens mal reingeschaut habe. So kann man sich natürlich auch ein Bein stellen und ein Zuwachs des Punktekontos verhindern.


----------



## theLamer (26. März 2009)

> Einige Leute werden demnächst Subzero benchen,außerdem hat olli einiges an Punkten angekündigt.


Jap, da braut sich einiges zusammen


----------



## Gast3737 (26. März 2009)

wenn es nicht zu dreist ist:
hatte mir mal paar GPU für HW-Bot gekauft, komme nur nicht mehr dazu den Kram zu benchen, vielleicht mag die jemand haben wollen(siehe Siggi).


----------



## Schnitzel (7. April 2009)

Und weiter gehts auf dem Weg nach oben.
Die 4000er Marke ist geschafft,
Platz 20 halbwegs gefestigt.
Durch die Session von  der8auer & McZonk sind reichlich Punkte in die Kasse gekommen.
Auch zahlreiche kleinere Ergebnisse der restlichen Mitglieder zeigen Wirkung.

Alleine in den letzten 120h ist unser Konto um 216,4 Punkte angewachsen.


----------



## Benchfriends (7. April 2009)

HI HI und die nächsten sind im Anmarsch!!!!  
Ist nur noch ne Frage wie wir die eintragen sollen!!!


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Mai 2009)

Nach dem Stand von letztem Monat wären wir jetzt auf Platz 16 oder 17.
Daß wir immer noch zwischen Paltz 20 un 21 pendeln liegt mit Sicherheit nicht am Team.
Knapp 600 Punkte sind dabei gekommen,die wir zum großen Teil auch den neuen Mitgliedern zu verdanken haben.

Aber anscheinend sind alle aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht.
Bei vielen Teams war in der kalten Jahreszeit nicht viel los.
HW Luxx,an denen wir ja primär vorbei wollen,hat von ~ Okt-Jan gerade mal um die 250Punkte gemacht,allein im letzten Monat waren's an die 700.

Es bleibt also wie es ist,Stillstand ist Rückschritt.
Also bencht bencht bencht.


----------



## der8auer (9. Mai 2009)

Wir haben in den letzten Monaten nicht nachgelassen sondern sehr viele Punkte zugelegt. Die Konkurrenz schläft eben nicht. Wenn wir aber weiter am Ball bleiben, werden wir auch in die Top 20 kommen und von dort auch weiter nach oben.


----------



## theLamer (9. Mai 2009)

So ist es!
Leute, bencht alles, was ihr habt... Auch 0,1 Punkte pro Ergebnis bringen das Team voran


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Mai 2009)

Aber es ist schon komisch.
Schaut euch mal den Punkteverlauf unserer direkten Konkurenten an.
Ich hab den Eindruck das die direkt auf uns oder besser gesagt alle aufeinander reagieren.
Alle haben mehr oder weniger gleichzeitig angefangen massig Punkte zuzulegen.
Als wenn's irgendwann einen Startschuss gegeben hätte.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Mai 2009)

^^Jepp aber keiner macht in Moment soviel wie wir ,auch wenn wir nicht die höchsten Ergebnisse abliefern dafür aber die meisten. Der Abstand auf 20 ist mal wieder nur gering und zu Luxx wird er auch nicht größer.

Mal schauen was die nächste Woche bringt,wir müssen einfach nur am Ball bleiben.


----------



## theLamer (9. Mai 2009)

Joa... Also ich werde bestimmt 50P holen oder sogar mehr bei meiner i7-Session, bei der u.A. auch eine HD4850 gebencht wird (1. Platz 3DMark 2006: i7-965XE @ 4 GHz - sollte zu schaffen sein  - wären schon alleine 15P)


----------



## Alriin (9. Mai 2009)

@Schnitzel

Ist klar, dass die auch Stoff geben wenn die unseren Atem schon im Genick spüren. Ist halt so, dass nur die ersten 20 angezeigt werden... da will jeder drin sein.


----------



## Tomateeeee (11. Mai 2009)

so am fr kommen denke ich nochmal gute 100 pkt dazu dann haben wir platz 20 erstma sicher  *hoff* *hoff*


----------



## onkel-bill (15. Mai 2009)

6 Slot 1 CPU´s waren für über 60 Pkt gut.
Schade nur, daß meine 6600GT nicht in den AGP vom P3B-F paßt.
Für den PCM05 wollte ich schon ne potentere Karte als ne GF2 Ultra einsetzen, dann muß der halt warten...
Nächste Woche kommen 7x S.370er dran, eventl unter Wakü (muß ich aus meinem Games-Sys ausbauen), dann wirds hoffendl. noch mal Pkt regnen...
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## Alriin (15. Mai 2009)

Ich hab hier irgend einen Intel rumliegen... willst Du den benchen?


----------



## True Monkey (15. Mai 2009)

^^Was für einen .......ich habe hier noch eine eine AGP Karte


----------



## Alriin (15. Mai 2009)

*den CPU aus dem Rechner rausholt* Jöööööö, ist der Süß. 
         Ein Intel Pentium 4 2,4GHz /512/533/1.5V


----------



## onkel-bill (15. Mai 2009)

@ Alriin:
THX, aber leider hab leider nur das P3B-F. 
Nächste Woche kommt dann das ASUS CUSL2-C Black Pearl. 

Warum bencht Du den Intel nicht...?
(was ne Frage...) 

@ True Monkey:
welche GPU hat die AGP?


----------



## True Monkey (15. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub dafür hätte ich ein Board da.....mal schauen

@Onkel Bill

A350XT steht drauf


----------



## onkel-bill (15. Mai 2009)

Eine Leadtek 5900XT.
Was willst dafür haben?


----------



## True Monkey (15. Mai 2009)

^^Keine Ahnung....am liebsten Hardware


----------



## Alriin (15. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich glaub dafür hätte ich ein Board da.....mal schauen



Ja wenn Du ein Board hast, schick mir deine Adresse.


----------



## onkel-bill (15. Mai 2009)

Tausch gegen ne 6600GT /128 PCIe?


----------



## True Monkey (15. Mai 2009)

^^Machen wir...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Mai 2009)

Gerade erstelle ich wieder die Hwbot-Tabelle für die Extreme-Doppelseite in der PCGH. Es ist schon klasse, was in nicht einmal vier Monaten passiert ist:

22.1.09:

173 Mitglieder
> 3.100 Punkte
21. Platz

18.2.09:

189 Mitglieder
>3.200 Punkte
23. Platz

17.4.09:

252 Mitglieder
>4.200.Punkte
21. Platz

Heute:

289 Mitglieder
>4.700 Punkte
19. Platz

--> Ca. 50 % mehr Teampunkte und fast täglich ein neues Teammitglied

Wenn der Trend anhält, haben wir im Spätsommer 400 Mitglieder und >7.000 Punkte.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Mai 2009)

^^da uns Der 8auer gerade mit Dice Pötte ausstattet könnte es schneller gehen


----------



## theLamer (16. Mai 2009)

Also hab meine HD 4850 grad ma mit dem i7 kombiniert, macht bei CPU @ standard und 700/1100 MHz ~14600 Punkte im 3DMark 2006...

Mit DICE (CPU) und Wakü (GPU) [>4 GHz CPU; >850/1200 MHZ GPU] ist also was zu holen 

Mindestens 50P sollten bei der Session rausspringen


----------



## McZonk (16. Mai 2009)

Die CPU geht 100% auch ohne Dice auf 4+.

Ich hab heute den D0 mit 4.64Ghz mit Lukü gebencht  (1.488V haben dafür gereicht). Einzigst der Fakt, dass Dice die Bclck-Wall anhebt wird bei mir bald den Kälteschock für die CPU auslösen. 4.8 - ich komme!


----------



## theLamer (16. Mai 2009)

Hab auch nen D0... aber boxed sind 4 GHz erstmal nicht drin...
Wakü kommt in 2 Wochen spätestens, da pack ich auch die 4  - Aber ich will ja Platz 1 bei Hwbot mit der Karte und da kommt DICE, um näher ans Limit zu kommen  (und es mach Spaß )


----------



## McZonk (16. Mai 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Aber ich will ja Platz 1 bei Hwbot mit der Karte und da kommt DICE, um näher ans Limit zu kommen  (und es mach Spaß )


genehmingt (und dito)  - Steck doch auch die Karte unter Dice?

Dann lasst bald mal den Rubel rollen. Wir müssen umbedingt mal wieder nen Platz aufsteigen.


----------



## theLamer (16. Mai 2009)

Also geplant ist nächsten Donnerstag... 
Naja Graka unter DICE wird schwer, hab nur nen CPU-Pott

EDIT: Womit kann ich die Graka unter Win 7 richtig übertakten? Rivatuner zeigt irgendwie Probleme mit 64 bit und im CCC gehts nur bis 700 MHz


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2009)

Den "alten" 920er hatte ich heute nacht mit Dice auf 4,55GHz und dann hat das Board zugemacht.

Und Tomateeeee wollte es mal wieder aus dem Fenster schmeißen.

Hmmm ich glaube ein DO muß her und ein anderes Board

PS:*Wir sind auf 18*


----------



## mAlkAv (16. Mai 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> EDIT: Womit kann ich die Graka unter Win 7 richtig übertakten? Rivatuner zeigt irgendwie Probleme mit 64 bit und im CCC gehts nur bis 700 MHz



Hi, ich habe auch eine HD4850 unter Win7 64bit mit dem RivaTuner problemlos übertaktet, was klappt denn bei dir nicht? Oder meintest du eine andere Karte?


----------



## Tomateeeee (17. Mai 2009)

aso naja I7 reicht Dice hab nen coldbug bei -111 °C und Bootbug bei -101 °C ;D 

unter Dice immer so um die -45°C ^^


----------



## Alriin (17. Mai 2009)

Unser ganzes gebenche hat uns fürs erste Platz 18 gesichert. Die Madshrimps aus Belgien konnten da nicht mithalten. Jetzt jagen wir Team Finland! 

Bencht bencht bencht, Jungs.


----------



## Tomateeeee (17. Mai 2009)

wenn hwbot endlich ma meine ergebnisse hochlädt ;D dann sind noch ma 30 pkt drin glaub ich ^^


----------



## der8auer (18. Mai 2009)

Wie deine Ergebnisse hochlädt? Das musst du schon selber tun


----------



## Tomateeeee (18. Mai 2009)

ich kann sie net hzochladen da irgendnen fehler ist ^^


----------



## Dr.House (18. Mai 2009)

Zugroße Screenshots vllt.(max 300 kb).

Etwas wichtiges vergessen ?


----------



## Tomateeeee (18. Mai 2009)

ne der kommt mir bei ner global glöaub platz 200 platzierung mit verification link ^^aber naja nachher nochmal testen ^^


----------



## widder0815 (18. Mai 2009)

Ich versuche jetzt gleich ein paar pünktchen dazu zu packen... meine x800 ist angekommen (und sieht sogar fast wie neu aus) 

ehm , zum thema Konkurenz ... die können doch "auch" alles lesen was ihr hir Postet oder?


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Mai 2009)

Ja,natürlich.
Die Diskussion war letztens schon auf Awardfabrik.
Da waren einige nicht so angetan davon das Tweaks öffentlich gemacht werden.
Aber im Prinzip bringt dir Dr.Google auch alles was du wissen willst.
Man muss vielleicht nur ein wenig länger suchen.


----------



## theLamer (19. Mai 2009)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Ich versuche jetzt gleich ein paar pünktchen dazu zu packen... meine x800 ist angekommen (und sieht sogar fast wie neu aus)
> 
> ehm , zum thema Konkurenz ... die können doch "auch" alles lesen was ihr hir Postet oder?


Eine X800XL ohne zusätzlichen Stromanschluss? Mal sehen, was damit so geht


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Mai 2009)

So, wenn ich Glück habe sollte am WE meine HD4830 bei mir ein trudeln!
Da sollten noch ein paar Punkte drin sein, wenn auch nicht besonders viele!


----------



## theLamer (19. Mai 2009)

Mit der richtigen CPU rockt die Karte schon 
Bekommt sie denn einen Voltmod?


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Mai 2009)

Nein, wird sie voraussichtlich nicht bekommen! (dient nur als Durchlaufobjekt, einmal rein und wieder raus und weg damit)
Ach so: eine 9800GT bekomme ich heute auch noch, mal sehen was die so kann?


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (19. Mai 2009)

Wennde sie nur als Durchlaufobjekt nimmst dann hau doch drauf was geht^^
Kumpel und ich ham Mal ne riva 2 tnt zerschossen, nachdemm uns noch ein Punkt gefehlt hat...


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Mai 2009)

Ja ne, verkaufstechnisch gesehen als Durchlaufobjekt! Die sollte schon heile bleiben!


----------



## widder0815 (19. Mai 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Eine X800XL ohne zusätzlichen Stromanschluss? Mal sehen, was damit so geht



der lüfter ist defekt (verdammt , darum hab ich sie bestimmt für 4€ bekommen) ohne den Haubtlüfter , konnte ich sie nicht genug lospeitschen (06 mit 3600mhz gerade mal 2300p) ... wenn von euch wer einen ersatzlüfter hat , dann würde ich die x800xl ihm zuschicken.Was mann nicht alles fürs team tut


----------



## theLamer (19. Mai 2009)

Leg doch einfach nen 120mm-Lüfter davor... improvisiert 
Inspiration: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/46629-ein-oldie-gebencht.html
Oder das hier von mir


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Mai 2009)

Habe gerade nen Athlon 64 6000+ X2(Brisbane) hier zum testen


----------



## theLamer (19. Mai 2009)

Na dann gib ihm ma ordentlich VCore


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Mai 2009)

Hmm, schön wär wenn das tolle MSI Board nur mehr als 1,45V zu lassen würde! 
Habe ihn aber schon bei 3,3GHz@1,45V


----------



## Masterwana (19. Mai 2009)

@ widder0815: lüfter defekt? Machs wie ich! http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...52894-die-etwas-andere-graka-kuehlung-oo.html


----------



## der8auer (21. Mai 2009)

Sind nun auf *Platz 17* und direkt hinter HardwareLuxx  Sehr schön


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (21. Mai 2009)

Ohja, aber nur 0,90 Punkte Vorsprung


----------



## Alriin (21. Mai 2009)

Neee, hab meine Ergebnisse noch nicht hochgeladen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Mai 2009)

Der Vorsprung wird heute noch größer, die 5.000er-Marke wird geknackt.


----------



## theLamer (21. Mai 2009)

Luxx wir kommen!!!!!


----------



## Dr.House (21. Mai 2009)

Jepp die Luxxer kriegen wir noch


----------



## Masterwana (21. Mai 2009)

Die Luxxer bekommen anscheinend kalte Füße und sind einen Platz weiter nach oben gewandert. 

*@ Dr.House:* wo willst du mit LN2 benchen?


----------



## Dr.House (21. Mai 2009)

In einer Garage wie letztes Mal 

Fotos mach ich auch


----------



## Masterwana (21. Mai 2009)

Aso dachte du gehst auf ne größere Benchsessison in der nähe. Wo ich auch mal zuschauen kann.


----------



## Dr.House (21. Mai 2009)

Ist leider nicht der Fall. Mache aber genug Fotos für alle die es interessiert.


----------



## Alriin (21. Mai 2009)

Wahnsinn interessiert uns immer, House... also mach ordentlich Fotos.


----------



## der8auer (23. Mai 2009)

Habe gerade die 5000er Marke durchbrochen  Sehr schön  Weiter so.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. Mai 2009)

hat sich doch gelohnt heute zu benchen

2. Woche Pfinsten wird es hoffentlich auch von meinerseits Punkte regnen!

I7 on Dice(leider C0), sollte schon was bringen.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Mai 2009)

Wieder 17ter.....und würden die 9400er im Sli laufen könnte ich noch ein wenig Abstand schaffen......wollen sie aber nicht

Naja ...aber die eine geht einen guten Takt da kann ich mich mit verbessern


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Mai 2009)

Ist aber ein ziemlich wackeliges Gebilde.
Das wird wohl noch ein Paar mal hin und her gehen,so wie das beim Sprung in die Top 20 auch gewesen ist.
Ich werd dann mal in den Keller und die 9600xt in den Rechner stopfen.


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2009)

^^Yeah....mach das

Ich versuche auch noch ein paar Points zu machen.


----------



## widder0815 (25. Mai 2009)

Ich konnte mit der x800xl 13 Punkte rausholen ... eine x1300 256mb ist schon bei Ebay (6,50€) ersteigert , die kann dann auch mal rann.


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Mai 2009)

Sauber.


----------



## Alriin (25. Mai 2009)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Ich konnte mit der x800xl 13 Punkte rausholen ... eine x1300 256mb ist schon bei Ebay (6,50€) ersteigert , die kann dann auch mal rann.



Super, widder! 

Übrigens: mich würde ja echt interessieren wie oft wir vom PCGH HWbot-Team uns auf eBay beim ersteigern alter Hardware gegenseitig überbieten und so den Preis in die Höhe treiben?!?  ich hab nämlich erst kürzlich auf eine X1300 geboten.

Oder eigentlich will ich es gar nicht wissen...


----------



## Da_Frank (25. Mai 2009)

Bin schon gespannt


----------



## Masterwana (25. Mai 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> widder0815 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich konnte mit der x800xl 13 Punkte rausholen ... eine x1300 256mb ist schon bei Ebay (6,50€) ersteigert , die kann dann auch mal rann.
> ...



 Musste da gestern auch dran denken! 

Mein Favorit ist die "für Bastler" -Abteilung  Normalos bieten da garnicht erst!


----------



## widder0815 (26. Mai 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Super, widder!
> 
> Übrigens: mich würde ja echt interessieren wie oft wir vom PCGH HWbot-Team uns auf eBay beim ersteigern alter Hardware gegenseitig überbieten und so den Preis in die Höhe treiben?!?  ich hab nämlich erst kürzlich auf eine X1300 geboten.
> 
> Oder eigentlich will ich es gar nicht wissen...




Hust, das war doch nicht die hir oder? ist zwar eine Passiev , aber ein Lüfter ist schnell verbaut...


----------



## widder0815 (26. Mai 2009)

Mal was anderes , wer ist das hir??? Walhalla kenn ich gar nicht , und die Ergebnisse sind alle ohne Foto... ist das gut oder schlecht für unser Team? Weil er ist erst seit kurtzem da...

walhalla


----------



## Alriin (26. Mai 2009)

Er hat zumindest einen verification link.


----------



## Walhalla (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute, nachdem ich seit Jahren treuer Anhänger der PCGH bin, habe ich den letzten Artikel zum Team zum Anlass genommen, um Euch mal zu unterstützen. 

Ich mache momentan wenig mit Desktop´s (stehen aber noch 3 herum ), eher mit Notebook´s. Mit meinem neuen NB kann ich aber nicht punkten, da HWBOT die Mobility Radeon HD 4850 nicht akzeptiert. Hat einer ´ne Ahnung, wie man HWBOT motiviert die Karte mit aufzunehmen?

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## der8auer (27. Mai 2009)

Hi und willkommen im Team 

hast ja schon ordentlich Punkte gesammelt - Gratulation erst mal 

Du musst dazu im HWBot Forum, im Helpcenter ein Ticket ausfüllen. Nach einigen Tagen wird die Karte dann von einem Moderator hinzugefügt. Dazu brauchst allerdings noch einen GPU-Z Screenshot deiner HD 4850 Mobility oder einen GPU-Z Verification Link.

Gruß
der8auer

edit: @ widder0815: Ich war auch erst stutzig und habe mir die Ergebnisse angeschaut aber diese sind alle in Ordnung. Der Verification-Link reicht aus


----------



## Walhalla (27. Mai 2009)

Danke, werde ich gleich mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Walhalla (28. Mai 2009)

Hi 8auer, hast Du eine Ahnung, wie lange das dauert, bis HWBOT auf die Supportanfrage reagiert? Ich habe da Tickets gesehen, die waren schon Monate alt.


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2009)

^^Meine letzte Anfrage wurde innerhalb 24 ST bearbeitet


----------



## der8auer (28. Mai 2009)

Meine letzte Anfrage dauerte 2 Tage. Geht eigentlich recht schnell 

edit: Wie ich sehe wurde deine Karte bereits geaddet


----------



## Walhalla (30. Mai 2009)

Lesen die in unserem Forum mit? Kaum hatte ich die Frage an Dich geschrieben, war die Karte freigeschaltet.  Schöne 10 Punkte..

@Alriin, Du hast doch auch das Notebook. Geh`doch mal benchen..denn Punkte braucht das Land.


----------



## Alriin (30. Mai 2009)

Welches Notebook?


----------



## Walhalla (31. Mai 2009)

MSI GT725 - Ich hatte bei Dir doch auch die Mobility Rageon HD4850 gesehen. Oder hatte ich Tomaten auf den Augen?


----------



## widder0815 (31. Mai 2009)

Kann mir wer die Punkte verteilung erläutern?
Warum hat der 1. so wenig , und der 2. oder 5. so viel Points bekommen? Ich steig da nicht durch...

Ranking For 3Dmark 2006 - Radeon HD 4870X2 (limited to top 100)


----------



## True Monkey (31. Mai 2009)

^^Der zweite hat Global Rank Points...62,9 und 12 Hardware Rank Points

Der erste nur 15 Hardware Rank Points


----------



## theLamer (31. Mai 2009)

Es gibt Hardware-Points und Global-Points...
Global Points kriegst du nur für das beste Ergebnis im 3DMark 2006 in dem Fall, da AndreYang aber sowieso Weltrekordhalter ist (mit GTX 295) hat er nur 15P...

Bei anderen wiederum ist das beste 3DMark 2006 Ergebnis gleichzeitig mit der HD 4870X2 erzielt worden, deshalb die Punktunterschiede...
Verstehst du?

€: Da war wer schneller


----------



## widder0815 (31. Mai 2009)

Alles klar


----------



## Alriin (31. Mai 2009)

Walhalla schrieb:


> MSI GT725 - Ich hatte bei Dir doch auch die Mobility Rageon HD4850 gesehen. Oder hatte ich Tomaten auf den Augen?



Die Kiste gehört einem Freund... 3 Goldpötte ohne meine Tweaks und Settings und das ganze auch noch mit einem Intel ...ich bin froh, dass die endlich weg sind. Ein Schandfleck zwischen meinen Scores. 
Ausserdem: sei froh! Hätte ich ein paar Zaubertricks angewandt, wärst Du deine Goldenen wieder los. 



Übrigens: 





> @Alriin, Du hast doch auch das Notebook. Geh`doch mal benchen..denn Punkte braucht das Land.


 Ich bin seit einem Monat "Most active Member" auf HWbot.  Ich glaube, dass ich schon genug benche. Wenn es so weiter geht, fange ich noch an die Rechner in meiner Arbeit zu benchen. ... bis man mich in irgend einem Hochsicherheits-Serverraum entdeckt und einsperrt.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Mai 2009)

^^Haha und ich bau schon bei uns im Betrieb alle grakas übers WE aus die ich finde.


----------



## Walhalla (31. Mai 2009)

@alriin

Das Notebook ist nicht schlecht..und schneller geht immer noch. Ist eine Frage des Aufwandes. Aber bisher ist dieser nicht notwendig gewesen ....

Aber die Geschichte mit dem benchen kann ich verstehen, wenn man erst einmal Feuer gefangen hat, kann es leicht ausarten. Besser man lebt auch noch ein wenig im echten Leben...


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Juni 2009)

Ich habe heute ein bisschen in meiner Schrottkiste gewühlt!

Und siehe da ein K6-2 mit 500MHz und einem passenden Board:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn alles klappt, dann freue ich mich schon mal auf ein Stundenlanges SuperPi u. wPrime


----------



## Alriin (4. Juni 2009)

@Blechdesigner... ich hab ein paar Dinger davon rumliegen, inkl. Board, aber die tu ich mir sicher nicht an. Ein SuperPi32 muss da ja die Hölle sein. 

Übrigens: wie sieht es eigentlich mit den HWPoints aus wenn man über die 300 kommt?
Für mich selbst zählen die dann ja nicht mehr... aber zählen die fürs Team? Sonst muss ich nämlich ein wenig die Taktik ändern.

Jetzt wo's so schön rennt, wär's doch schade wenn alles vorbei ist. Hab noch so viele Sachen hier zum benchen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Juni 2009)

Ja, alle Hardware Points zählen für das Team und sind sozusagen Ehrenpunkte.^^ Das 300-Punkte-Limit gilt nur für das User-Ranking.

Übrigens fehlen uns bis Platz 16 im Team-Ranking nicht einmal mehr 200 Punkte, das Team auf Rang 15 hat auch nur 25 Punkte mehr auf dem Konto. Sobald wir das gemeistert haben, steht ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Duell mit Hardwareluxx an.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Juni 2009)

^^Haha.....wir kommen........ich habe mir gestern ein paar Danfoss Sachen geordert 

Aber das geht nicht so schnell so das ich vorher mal Dice antesten werde


----------



## Alriin (4. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Sobald wir das gemeistert haben, steht ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Duell mit Hardwareluxx an.



Hab mich schon mit einigen netten Sachen eingedeckt.


----------



## Masterwana (7. Juni 2009)

Irgendwie nicht viel los hier 
Wollte nur mal sagen das wir "nur" noch ~120 Punkte hinter "Union Francophone Hwbot" liegen.

Hoffendlich bekomme ich morgen meinen E8500, dann kann ich die Woche noch was mit meiner HD4850X2 reißen. (Mein E2180 wirkt wie ne Handbremse)
Anders herum Konnte ich mit der X2 den E2180 bei PCMark 05 (17.) und bei PCMark Vantage ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) etwas nach vorne bringen.


----------



## der8auer (7. Juni 2009)

Sehr schön  

Werde diesen Monat wahrscheinlich nichts hinzusteuern können. Muss auf neue Hardware sparen


----------



## Alriin (7. Juni 2009)

Dafür geht die Woche bei mir noch mal so richtig die Post ab. Hab Urlaub und werde so richtig Gas geben. Den 300er knack ich zu 100%. Unter Umständen bau ich mir auch was Nettes für ein paar Global Points.


----------



## der8auer (7. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe die Post kommt auch an  Habe am Samstag nämlich deinen Pot verschickt


----------



## Alriin (7. Juni 2009)

Das hoffe ich auch. Isopropanol steht schon in meinem Kasten. 

Zum Üben wird ein Duron dran glauben müssen.

Übrigens: Ich bin jetzt endgültig ausgeflippt. Hab beschlossen meinen Phenom aus dem Hauptrechner zu nehmen und ihn zum benchen zu verwenden.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Juni 2009)

Ne, du bist nicht ausgeflippt. Das ist der ganz normale Wahnsinn - zumindest für Hwbot-Jünger. 

Sobald ich Zeit habe, sollte bei mir auch einiges gehen:
Der zweite i7-965 XE ist da, 3 x 2 GiByte Elpida Hyper sind im Anmarsch und zusammen mit dem BIOS G25 und neuem Win-ISO habe ich mir mit der Singlestage die 7m 30s in Super Pi 32M vorgenommen. Hoffentlich klappts dann auch mit Wprime (anderes OS natürlich).


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Juni 2009)

Wo kann man eigentlich am besten Spindeltrimmer bestellen?
Hier gibt es nämlich weit und breit keinen Elektronikshop.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juni 2009)

@Alriin

Die Bezeichnung ausgeflippt gebrauchte meine Frau noch vor 4 Wochen........du solltest die jetzige mal hören 

Ich habe gerade ein Maximus Formular II erstanden .......mal schauen was darauf geht


----------



## der8auer (8. Juni 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Wo kann man eigentlich am besten Spindeltrimmer bestellen?
> Hier gibt es nämlich weit und breit keinen Elektronikshop.



Hier http://www.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=2;L...wQAR0AAA7vQV8579a87fa8a6fec6f45e2fcf2d07a9abe

oder bei conrad.de


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Juni 2009)

Jep,danke.
Und die Toleranz von 10% bezieht sich auf den Widerstandswert?
Dh. ein 20K Poti kann zwischen 18k und 22K geregelt werden?


----------



## Alriin (9. Juni 2009)

Platz 2 in Österreich, Platz 6 im Team... jetzt muss ich noch mal drei Athlon XP mit Vmod benchen, die beim ersten Run noch mit 1,88V auskommen mussten. Bringt zwar nicht viel Punkte, aber ich hasse es irgendwo auf Platz 10 bis 20 rumzudümpeln. 

Meine 7950GT AGP ist übrigens der volle Bringer. Hab bis jetzt fast bei jedem PCMark05 Platz 1. Sogar an einigen Radeon HD3850-Besitzern bin ich vorbei.


----------



## Masterwana (9. Juni 2009)

Juhu hab grade meinen E8500 bekommen.
werde ihn aber heute noch nicht einbauen da ich:
1. Müde bin.
2. Mir grade nen neues Auto gekauft habe.
3. Ich am Wochenende Noch mal meinen E2180 in hintern treten will um noch nen paar Punkte im PCMark 05 (4850X2 sein Dank) zu sichern.


----------



## Alriin (9. Juni 2009)

Kleiner Tipp für den PCMark05: nimm deine schnellste HDD!


----------



## Masterwana (9. Juni 2009)

Ich hab nur eine 250er  mit drei Partitionen.

Kann mir eine ne SSD übers wochenende leihen?

Zum Glück hab ich in PCMark Vantage schon Gold!


----------



## Alriin (9. Juni 2009)

Schnelligkeit, nicht Größe!


----------



## Masterwana (9. Juni 2009)

Schon klar.


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Juni 2009)

Hat noch jemand eine Antwort auf meine Frage?


Schnitzel schrieb:


> ... Dh. ein 20K Poti kann zwischen 18k und 22K geregelt werden?


----------



## Alriin (9. Juni 2009)

Ich leider nicht, Schnitzel. Bin der falsche Ansprechpartner für alles was mit Strom zu tun hat.
Letztens haben die Funken gespritzt als ich im laufenden Betrieb die Spannung bei einer 9800Pro nachmessen wollte.



P.S.: Dein HWbot-Banner ist cool. Hab mir den jetzt auch genommen.  (in schwarz natürlich)


----------



## theLamer (9. Juni 2009)

@ Schnitzel: Das ist so wie bei normalen ohmschen Widerständen:
Es bedeutet, dass der Widerstand variieren kann...
Du stellst also 20 ein und er ist irgendwo zwischen 18 und 22... eben im Toleranzbereich

einstellen kannst du ihn aber im größeren Bereich. Die 20 stellen nur den Maximalwert dar...

Geholfen?


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Juni 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> P.S.: Dein HWbot-Banner ist cool. Hab mir den jetzt auch genommen.  (in schwarz natürlich)



Ja,hab ich mir schön zusammengebastelt,gel.



theLamer schrieb:


> Du stellst also 20 ein und er ist irgendwo zwischen 18 und 22... eben im Toleranzbereich
> 
> einstellen kannst du ihn aber im größeren Bereich. Die 20 stellen nur den Maximalwert dar...
> 
> Geholfen?



Nicht so ganz.
Das mit der Toleranz geht jetzt klar,aber wie groß ist der Regelbereich?


----------



## theLamer (11. Juni 2009)

Maximum wie gesagt 20, Mimunum weiß ich nicht... Vielleicht 0 ?
Dann würde einfach eine direkte Verbindungs bestehen.
Keine Ahnung


----------



## Alriin (11. Juni 2009)

Wir sind Platz 16, Männer. Irgendwie dürften da ein paar Leute bei _Hardwareoverclock_ nen Teamwechsel gemacht haben.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juni 2009)

Das ist ein gutes Tempo das wir gerade machen.

Und Alriin .......wann ist es soweit......kann ich schon mal das Bier Kaltstellen auf die 300


----------



## mAlkAv (11. Juni 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Wir sind Platz 16, Männer. Irgendwie dürften da ein paar Leute bei _Hardwareoverclock_ nen Teamwechsel gemacht haben.



Freakezoit der vorher auch bei der AF war ist jetzt ebenfalls zu OCX gewechselt.


----------



## Alriin (11. Juni 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Das ist ein gutes Tempo das wir gerade machen.
> 
> Und Alriin .......wann ist es soweit......kann ich schon mal das Bier Kaltstellen auf die 300



Hab die 300 schon, muss die Scores nachher nur noch hochspielen. 

@malkav

Warum bist du dort hin?


----------



## mAlkAv (12. Juni 2009)

Ist zwar OT, aber im Grunde war hwbot nach dem Ausschluss von Freeocen sowieso ein zweischneidiges Schwert für mich.
Und mein OCCG Team hatte auf lange Sicht auch keine Zukunft da im Grunde nur DopeLex und ich aktiv waren.

Sagen wir es mal so, ich habe jetzt die Möglichkeit von den Besten zu lernen. Die Platzierung bei Hwbot bzw. Punkteanzahl spielt dabei für mich keine Rolle; wer sich etwas für 2D Benchmarks begeistert(insbesondere SPi) wird das gut verstehen 
Im übrigen ist OCX nicht einfach nur eine Ansammlung von XXXXX Mitgliedern wie man vielleicht vermuten könnte.


Gruß


----------



## Alriin (12. Juni 2009)

Du sprichst wie ein Politiker. 
Aber ich hoffe Du verrätst mir weiterhin ein paar Tricks.

Übrigens: ich hab schon einige Male Turrican von OCX überholt. Der ist für mich einer der Besten (ausserdem Österreicher)... aber dank deiner Tipps konnte ich ihn im ungleichen Duell Air/Single Stage schon schlagen.
Also so ein Noob bist Du sicher nicht, dass Du noch viel lernen könntest. 
Und wegen dir kauf ich mir auch ne Lötstation.


----------



## mAlkAv (12. Juni 2009)

Als SuperPi Fan bibt es eigentlich keine bessere Möglichkeit - Benches mit alten Grafikkarten sind natürlich ein anderes paar Schuhe. Und da bringt der QX@SS dann auch nichts.
Ich bin übrigens auch mit Turrican bei einigen Rankings im Zweikampf, und dort wo ich nur zweiter bin werde ich natürlich auch weiterhin versuchen den ersten Platz zu machen


----------



## Alriin (12. Juni 2009)

Es ist vollbracht... mein Hauptrechner wurde kastriert. Aus einer super Gaming-Kiste, wurde ein Office-PC. 

Dafür steht jetzt im Wohnzimmer ein (offenes) Monster.
Bin schon neugierig ob der Zalman meinen Phenom bändigt.

Konfiguration:
DFI Lanparty DK 790FX-M2RS
Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition
Zalman CNPS 9900 Led
Corsair XMS2 DHX PC6400 DDR2-800 [CL4-4-4-12]
Western Digital Velociraptor 150GB
Hiper Type-R 580 Watt (_werd mir für die Zukunft was anderes zulegen müssen_)
...sowie je nach Bedarf Lüfter bis zum Abwinken. (_Siehe Foto_) 

Werde erstmal zwei alte Radeons verbauen. Eine X550 und eine X600Pro.
Jetzt kann ich mich mal selbst davon überzeugen ob nun Windows XP oder Windows Vista besser ist. Es kommen auf jeden Fall mal beide drauf.


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Juni 2009)

Du bist echt durchgeknallt.
Ob positiv oder negativ kommt wahrscheinlich auf die Sichtweise an.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. Juni 2009)

Alriin 
Wusstest du schon, dass du deinen Punktestand innerhalb eines Monats mehr als verdoppeln konntest? In der letzten Hwbot-Tabelle (PCGH 07/2009) waren es noch 138,1 Punkte, jetzt bist du schon an der 300-Punkte-Grenze für Hardware Points. 

@mAlkAv: Ist für mich gar kein Thema. Jeder muss halt wissen, wo er am besten aufgehoben ist. Bei PCGHX hättest du halt hinsichtlich des Team-Rankings noch eine Herausforderung gehabt.


----------



## Alriin (12. Juni 2009)

Meine Freunde (_und vermutlich auch die die mich nicht so lieb haben_) sagen immer ich bin in allem was ich tue extrem. Manche erwähnen in diesem Zusammenhang freundlicherweise noch meine Konsequenz, andere hingegen nennen mich schlicht und einfach Freak. (_Die die gerade was brauchen, bessern das dann aber immer gleich in was netteres aus_) 

Aber wie Schnitzel so treffend sagte: 





> Du bist echt durchgeknallt.





@Stephan, leider hat mich das viel Arbeit gekostet mit den alten AMD-CPUs. Ich war ja fast ein Monat lang Most Active Member.
Wenn ich mir andere ansehe, die an einem Tag *100 Global Points* machen, wird mir schlecht.
Dr.House hat z.B. super viele Punkte gemacht. Aber auch XE85... und das mit nur 12 Submissions!!! 


P.S.: Ich benötige übrigens einen Kauftipp von euch:
Und zwar brauch ich bald ein anderes Netzteil. Es sollte genug Saft haben und zumindest über je einen 6Pin PCIe- und einen 8Pin PCIe-Anschluss verfügen. Für was ich es brauche, sollte klar sein. 

P.P.S.: Meine Kiste ist saumäßig schnell. Bin ohne einen Blick ins BIOS schon auf Platz 18 im Phenom 940 Ranking. 
Was wird das erst mit der HD4890...


----------



## Alriin (13. Juni 2009)

Tja, was soll ich sagen.... Benchkiste Version 2.0

Dank dem neuesten BIOS läuft mein Zalman jetzt immer auf 100%.


----------



## der8auer (13. Juni 2009)

Sieht gut aus 

Ist der Pot eigentlich schon da?


----------



## Alriin (13. Juni 2009)

Nein. Hätte aber eh noch kein Dice.
Vielleicht liegt's auch bei der Kriminalpolizei. Und jetzt gerade grübeln vier, oder fünf Experten darüber was das wohl für ne teuflische Erfindung ist. 

Das Asus kommt jetzt deshalb dran, weil ich drei SLI-Pärchen habe. Die würden auf meinem DFI mit 790FX-Chipsatz natürlich nicht laufen.
Und da meine GTX260 so ein verdammt schnelles Baby ist, hab ich mich für nForce entschieden. War natürlich billiger das vorhandene MB einfach auszubauen, als ein neues Crosshair II Formula zu kaufen (_vor allem, weil das vermutlich nicht viel mehr kann_).
Nur das mit dem Lüftersteuerungs-Bug kotzt mich jetzt ein wenig an. Hab extra das neueste BIOS aufgespielt (_in Hinblick auf einen geplanten Neukauf_: _Phenom II X4 955_).


----------



## Alriin (19. Juni 2009)

Was ist los, Jungs???
Da benche ich eine Woche nicht und wir sind schon nur noch Platz 2 bei den Most Active Teams!

Ein bisserl mehr Engegement meine Herren! 




P.S.: Hab mir jetzt doch das Crosshair II Formula gekauft.


----------



## theLamer (19. Juni 2009)

Morgen E8600 für einen OC-Wettbbewerb benchen (fixed 5,5 GHz)


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich nicht so probs mit den ATI Karten hätte würde ja einiges gehen.

Inzwischen liegen hier 6 ungebenchte ATI Karten bei mir......

Aber jetzt bau ich mir mal eine 250er rein


----------



## Alriin (19. Juni 2009)

Weshalb hast Du Probleme mit den ATIs?
CCC drauf und los geht's.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Juni 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> CCC drauf und los geht's.



Wohl kaum.
Für ATI geht nix über ATT.


----------



## Alriin (19. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab noch nicht viele ATIs gebencht, aber ich verwende den Riva Tuner. Warum was anderes nehmen, wenn der so prächtig funktioniert?!? 
Mit CCC meinte ich nicht den Gegenpart von der Nvidia Systemsteuerung, sondern eigentlich den Treiber. Hab's nur (sau)blöd formuliert.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Juni 2009)

Mit dem Rivatuner kannst du doch aber bei den ATI's nur die Taktraten beinflussen.

BTW:Ich hab endlich die 100Pkt geknackt.


----------



## Alriin (19. Juni 2009)

Stimmt. Ich hab im CCC ein bissl herumgespielt und mit dem Riva Tuner übertaktet. 

Andererseits... was macht ihr im Riva Tuner mit euren Geforce alles??? Ihr miesen Hunde (_nicht böse gemeint, sondern eher scherzhaft zu verstehen_) habt mir sicher nicht alle eure Tricks verraten! 

Raus damit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2009)

Zum einen habe ich das Problem das ich nachdem ich das OS neugemacht habe kein einzigster Mark mehr mit de ATIs startet.

Treiber drauf (der vorher lief)mit ccc ....Net Frame drauf und alles geht ....Games, alles.....bias auf die marks.Die laufen in der Endlosschleife beim Laden.

nun das ist das eine ....das andere prob ist als das Sys noch lief ich mit Riva Tuner nicht die Takte der zweiten Karte verändern konnte .Die beiden HD 4350 haben keine Brücke drauf laufen aber in Crossfire.
Ich habe es dann mal mit dem ATI Tray Tool probiert aber da konnte ich die Takte gar nicht verändern.

Hmmm..... wenn ich darauf jetzt eine Nvidia stecke den Treiber dazu,...... laufen die marks ganz normal


----------



## Alriin (19. Juni 2009)

Jetzt mal ehrlich Männer... ich bin schon wirklich gut im benchen mit dem Sockel A, da macht mir keiner mehr was vor. Aber jetzt packt mal aus...

Ich stelle den Treiber auf Leistung, Texturqualität auf Hohe Leistung und der Gemütlichkeit halber LOD auf 3,0. Dann hab ich ein besseres Ergebnis und freue mich.

Was fehlt noch?


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Juni 2009)

Alles was erlaubt ist,und das ist quasi alles was du im Rivatuner verstellen kannst.
LOD Tweaking fällt übrigens auch darunter mit der Einschränkung das der Bench als solcher auch zu erkennen sein muß.
Außerdem ist es bei weitem nicht die schnellste Einstellung den Regler einfach ganz nach rechts zu reißen.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Was fehlt noch?


 
Echtzeit ..


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Juni 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Was fehlt noch?



explorer.exe beenden...


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Juni 2009)

Und natürlich die Auswahl des richtigen Treiber.
Falls du vorhast nochmal deine 5900XT unter die Fittiche zu nehmen hätte ich da was für dich.
Wenn ja,PN.


----------



## Alriin (19. Juni 2009)

Echtzeit bringt bei 3DMarks wirklich was, das hatte ich vergessen, aber Explorer.exe beenden bringt nicht wirklich was. Ein total abgespecktes Betriebssystem bringt da schon mehr.

@Schnitzel
Werde auf dein Angebot zurückkommen. Allerdings muss ich der XT noch einen VMod verpassen... sonst bringts nix.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Juni 2009)

hwbot.org - Schnitzel_12000's 3Dmark 2001 score
Dann schau dir mal das an.
Das vorherige Ergebnis bei geringfügig geringeren Taktraten lag knapp über 23000 pkt.
Viel Zählbares gibt es nicht dafür,aber ich hab die 30000 geknackt.


----------



## Alriin (20. Juni 2009)

Den hab ich schon ein paar mal gesehen. Muss mir den mal runterladen und mit ein paar anderen vergleichen. thx


----------



## mAlkAv (20. Juni 2009)

Hi, die FW 44.03 braucht man zwangsläufig für alle Geforce5 Karten im 3DM01(außer PCX5300/5750/5950). Der Detonator erschien damals rechtzeitig zum Release der FX-Serie und bringt ja wie man sieht eine ganze Ecke extra Frames.


----------

